# 2016 Rogue USB Audio



## brwebb (Sep 11, 2019)

I’m having an issue with my audio system in my new 2016 Rogue SV. I have the upgraded premium package with navigation, and in previous cars I have always listened to music through the USB port and it’ll display the album art on the screen. When I connect my phone to the USB port in the Rogue a message pops up on the screen that says “No audio files” and it won’t stream the music through the USB (I use Amazon Music). I got it to work twice but I cannot figure out what the trick is and what I did to get it to work. Any ideas?


----------

